# Merry Christmas from SmallFarmGirl



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey y'all! 
I'm not sure if anyone will remember me, but this is SmallFarmGirl. I had two lovely Nigerian Dwarf Goats named Betty Boop and Kisses, and 6 adorable chickens! I was just thinking about this website recently, and all the people on here who helped me with my mini-farming journey! Though I no longer have any livestock, I am still extremely grateful for all y'all guys help. (And friendships! This place is awesome!) I just thought I might pop in and wish everyone a blessed Christmas and a happy New Year! I still feel like this site is a little (now way bigger) farm family. 

I am so happy that I got to learn about farm animals and have a crazy fun adventure with them! Who knows, maybe I'll do it again someday!!! (I will definitely come running back for advice..) 

Oh! And thanks for standing all my smilies... 

Farm girl at heart, 
SmallFarmGirl. 

P.S. I still can turn any conversation with my family or friends into a conversation about farm animals...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh my goodness, and it's my three year anniversary (of being a BYH member)!!!!!! What a coincidence!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas @SmallFarmGirl


----------



## jk47 (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas and even through you are taking a break from livestock every conversation with any one will no.  Doubt end up with you showing pictures and talking about your livestock


----------

